# World's 10 Most Powerful Militaries



## GnyHwy (28 Mar 2013)

Saw this on Yahoo today.  Thought this would bring some debate and a few chuckles.  I pretty much disagree with the entire list, but let's see what others have to say.  This list is based on total numbers and not on any type of quality.  I will admit that I am somewhat uneducated at this topic, but I will speak to North Korea.

North Korea #4?  That is laughable.  They may have a lot of soldiers, but they are hardly a "powerful" military.  No food, no fuel and no allies = junk.  The only advantage they have is that they cannot be bombed back into the stoneage, because they are already there.

Peculiar how the link say "largest" and the title says "powerful".  



> World's 10 most powerful militaries
> In an increasingly unstable and polarized world, the importance of a nation's security cannot be highlighted enough. Here's where the soldier steps in, chest jutting out and head held high, as he marches in step with his country's strategic and military needs.
> And as armies around the world prepare themselves for any eventuality, we take a look at the 10 largest and 10 smallest armies in the world.



http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/photos/world-s-ten-largest-militaries-1363784570-slideshow/18th-cpc-national-congress-day-20121113-042216-825.html


----------



## Jungle (28 Mar 2013)

I think this may make a little more sense:

http://www.globalfirepower.com/countries-listing.asp


----------



## GnyHwy (28 Mar 2013)

India and South Korea hold on to their top ten spot.  Way to go them!


----------



## cupper (28 Mar 2013)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> North Korea #4?  That is laughable.  They may have a lot of soldiers, but they are hardly a "powerful" military.  No food, no fuel and no allies = junk.  The only advantage they have is that they cannot be bombed back into the stoneage, because they are already there.



:dunno: They've been able to keep 28,500 US troops tied up fpr the past 60 plus years.


----------

